# High elevation beaver



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

A pretty good start to the trapping season. 43.5, 40 and a smaller kit.
Paul


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the UWN Paul.

Those sunflowers are huge!

Uh...nice beavers.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Leave it to the Beav. Gunna ask a stupid question. When you sell them, what do they do with the tails ?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Attach them to sticks and use them as paddles for beaver-skin canoes....


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

better question, what do you do with the carcass


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Bear bait...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Everyone needs to remember that trapping furbearers ( heavy on the FUR part ) is not a meat or tail hunt. The animals are caught in traps that dispatch them quickly and humainly, which is why I dont use drowning rigs. I set the traps in the evening and check them the next morning. Would anyone want to eat meat left in a warm body overnight. I do keep some parts for trapping yotes and fox.
Paul


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

What are Beaver prices looking like this year?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

The way the world economies are today, fur prices will likley be about where they were last year unless there is a world wide depression, who knows. 
As far as beavers go, a medium size pelt sold for 15.00 and large pelts for 22.00 on average last year. With the time and effort required to trap beaver there is no money in it. Most beaver pelts I have tanned and make into wall decorations etc. The large beaver I'm holding in the photo above is at the Taxidermist. He'll end up on a wall pedestal with habitat around him. Trapping is a fun hobby for me, if I make a little money at it thats fine, if not, thats ok too.

Paul


----------

